
Contraception: Male Pill is coming and it's going to change everything - chaostheory
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/womens-health/11646385/Contraception-Male-Pill-is-coming-and-its-going-to-change-everything.html
======
zkhalique
And half a year ago the telegraph had this instead:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/active/mens-
health/11244229/W...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/active/mens-
health/11244229/Why-there-wont-be-a-male-pill-any-time-soon.html)

